
Customer churn prediction - BERTHart
https://beta.deepnote.com/article/customer-churn-prediction
======
epiteton
Deepnote engineer here, this looks great!

~~~
BERTHart
Thank you! I'm working on some Power BI projects now, on the next week I'll
return to Deepnote to make more Experiments.

